# Mice as pets



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen a lot of people on here have mice as pets. I have recently been thinking about getting a male mouse, since there are so super cute, however, that's about all I now about them. Can someone help shed some light on their temperaments, cage requirements and just general info? Thanks!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've only had one male mouse, and it was by accident. He was in the girls tank at Petco and I'm guessing had spent his entire life with females. I had him for a few weeks before I realized he was a male (he was a little baby still) and he had already gotten used to snuggling with my girl mice at night. Of course I had to separate him after that, and honestly from there his life was really sad. He had never lived by himself before and he obviously hated it. He would gnaw at the cage bars and was extremely jumpy. Before he had been the sweetest, cutest little boy ever and he would run up and down your arms and always want to play. I tried to let him out for supervised social time with the girls, but all he wanted to do anymore was try to mate with them which upset them so he had to be separated again. I always felt horrible, I knew how lonely he was but there was nothing I could do for him. 
As for male mice though, they STINK and they will mark all over their cage. You can keep them either in a wire cage, a tank, or a bin cage. Mice like a lot of the same foods and toys as rats. Mine all really like climbing ropes and hanging nap huts. A wheel is essential because they have a lot of energy and just generally like wheels. They aren't as intelligent as rats and don't form as strong a bond, but they are fun to have and do make good pets. The level of interaction as affection just depends on the mouse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Someone just made this thread a few days ago. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?196762-Mice


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Paxton  and thanks cagedbird, I totally didn't even see that thread.


----------

